
Founders get too much credit: A thank you to the team behind Paribus (YC S15) - ericglyman
https://medium.com/@eglyman/founders-get-too-much-credit-a-thank-you-note-to-the-team-behind-paribus-908c4ae4bc87#.chd79wgc1
======
angersock
Not to be a jerk, but talk is cheap.

What'd the compensation/exit for the nonfounding members of the team look like
during the acquisition?

~~~
ericglyman
Totally fair. We're really proud about this part :) But given the
confidentiality requirements we're under, I can't say.

I can say that Paribus has been FAR more generous and collegiate with equity
than early stage companies we know. To give a sense, many early employees
could be in a position to fund their own seed/pre-seed rounds in their future
businesses on the exit/compensation, if they so choose. The full team is
staying on.

~~~
angersock
Good deal, congratulations then!

~~~
ericglyman
Thank you!

